# Equivalent de Wine?



## jetsnathan (6 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais savoir si il existait des équivalents de Wine pour mac (à part Darwine).

Merci


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (24 Janvier 2016)

qui utilisent wine ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2016)

C'est quoi Wine, à quoi ça sert ?


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2016)

jetsnathan a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir si il existait des équivalents de Wine pour mac


Si tu avais cherché, tu aurais trouvé la réponse ici... https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine ...si, si, si, dans Projets liés.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2016)

Bon du coup je crois que je peux déménager le fil…


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (24 Janvier 2016)

Il y a Crossover mais c'est basé sur Wine


----------



## ntx (26 Janvier 2016)

jetsnathan a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir si il existait des équivalents de Wine pour mac (à part Darwine).


Oui, Wine  Je l'utilise en compagnie de WineBottler.


----------

